# Blend



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Can someone blend my sig to the forum background color?


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Wasn't in my sig earlier. Now it is. Sorry this is just a small job and if I had any knowledge on photoshop I'd do it myself. 100 credits to the bro that does it.


----------



## d3rkk (Nov 1, 2006)




----------

